# Chipper or dump trailer?



## mikewhite85 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a 95 silverado 2500 Longbed that can pull a dump trailer and a smaller chipper reasonably well. I am wondering, which would be better for my small company?

I dont mind pitchforking woodchips but the dump trailer would also be nice... and will hold more than my truck's 8ft bed with plywood sides up to the top of the cab. I love the ease of clean up with having a chipper but how much volume does chipping wood actually save compared to me just crunching down branches in a trailer? It has been a while since I have used a chipper so I cant really remember. What kind of ratio do you think it would be? 2:1?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/cto/1695203874.html I would also add higher plywood sides on this one as well and may buy it if he drops the price. I imagine it must be a conversion because it's odd to see a dump trailer that large with only one axle.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/tls/1691297665.html I am not sure of the make and model- seems to be pretty cheap for a chipper though.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 18, 2010)

Be closer to reducing trees 5 to 1 I would say, dependant on the species and amount of time cutting down the load.

Whether a dump trailer would be better depends on local conditions that your best to judge. If dumping is cheap, quick and close to your working area then a dump trailer might be the way to go, otherwise I would think a chipper is going to pay itself off pretty fast. 

Check around local companies, if nobody else uses dump trailers there could be good reasons why


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a small dump trailer, 8'X 62", and it is about the best money I ever spent. But, I also use it to take my tractor to my property in the mountains, to go hunting, get firewood, mulch, topsoil, etc. I can also dump all yard waste free at my landfill. I'm retired now, and when I do the occasional removal for a friend or relative, I cuss not having a chipper. It takes a lot of practice to stack brush tight and a helper never seems to do a good job. That means I take the tree down and they drag the brush out to the trailer. Then when I get down I've got to trim it, get on the trailer and stack it as they hand it up. A lot of extra work for me. If I had a chipper they could have had all the brush done when I got out of the tree.

I've seen nicer chippers sell for just a little more if you be patient. In the past 5 or 6 years I've seen a 10' Morbark with a 25 hp air cooled diesel sell for under 2K and a bigger Morbark with a 4 cyylinder Cummins sell for 4K.

Another option, sell your 2500 and by a small dump truck, 10 or 12 foot. you'll have the handy dump that will hold a lot more brush and wood, then when you get the money you can get the chipper, and be ready for some real production, Joe.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is what I'm running right now. 6x12 dump trailer with 4 foot sides and a Bandit 65xl chipper. I'm pulling them with a 2001 Dodge 2500 diesel.












I used to load branches on a trailer. What a pain. You end up having to cut the branches to pack the trailer properly. You'll eventually hit the trailer sides (or bottom) with the bar/chain, either damaging your trailer or chain or both. Additionally, you will not get near the amount of brush on the trailer compared to chipping. TimberMcPherson is probably close with the ratio. Could be even higher depending on the tree species. (Pine compared to Maple).

What you start with (chipper or trailer) depends on your business. I started with my snowmobile trailer & loading the brush on it. Very limited with the jobs I could do. I purchased the chipper next, as most of my work was in "cottage" country and I could chip into the woods. Logs were left for firewood for the customers. As my bank account grew, I purchased the dump trailer and could start increasing the work I do in the city as now I could haul away the chips/wood. I used to have a bin delivered (inconvenience on the smaller jobs).

Part of my decision was also based on where I live (subdivision) and where my business is right now. My town/city does not allow large commercial vehicles to be parked in the driveway. If I bought a dump truck I would have to find another place to park it ($$ plus the issue of security). Even with a dump truck, I would need another vehicle for personal use, so I would be paying two licenses, two insurances, maintenance, etc. 

A pickup suits my needs right now. As I expand, I'm planning on purchasing a hooklift, but I'm not there yet. I don't want expenses (truck payments, etc.) controlling me. I'll expand when I can afford it, that way when times get slow, and they do, I'm not worrying about just making the payments.

Sorry to be long winded. Hope it helps.


----------



## robertjinnes (Apr 18, 2010)

*Brush volume reduction*

Mike, I use an F150 and a 6 inch chipper. Comments concerning cutting down your load to get some weight in the truck is a pain and rough on your chains. Not uncommon to flip a chain off in the process. Not exactly a safe operation either. Even with stomping and cutting down small brush, I typically couldn't get 1000 lbs in my truck. A load of chip can easily go 3000 lbs and that is without a tailgate 3X 4X is very achievable. Biggest issue is not blowing chips over the front of the truck. Concerning that big white chipper. It will be heavy. Probably 4000 lbs +. Big 6 or V8 will really suck the gas. It looks like it has been used hard. Paint didn't fix the engine cover or put a deflector onto the chute. What else does it need? $1500 may sound inexpensive but unless you have a few weekend to do repairs you might want to look for something else.

GOOD luck


----------



## robertjinnes (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tandem tow in Canada*

SQUAD143 is tandem towing legal in Canada? In the USA, generically, it is legal for low speed farm equipment but not for highway equipment unless it is a tractor trailer rig with trailer brakes. I would love to tow tandem but just can't get away with it.


----------



## TreeandLand (Apr 18, 2010)

*Hard to back up?*

Squad143, that setup of the dump trailer pulling the chipper must be hard to back up- is it? Have you ever triead winching the chipper up into the trailer and then unloading it when you get to the job site? Of course this means going back to get your chipper when the dump tr. is full. I have pondered this before, so it was interesting to see your setup.



squad143 said:


> Here is what I'm running right now. 6x12 dump trailer with 4 foot sides and a Bandit 65xl chipper. I'm pulling them with a 2001 Dodge 2500 diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TreeandLand (Apr 18, 2010)

Mike, that white chipper could be a really dangerous machine if it doesn't have feed wheels. A friend of mine bought an old chipper made before the introduction of feedwheels...and the damn thing rips a whole sappling out of your hands when you put it in..then chokes on it and dies if it's too much for it too handle. The thing is not safe. It also makes long uggly chips that aren't good for under swingsets or as mulch. The one in your pic looks like it might be from that time.



mikewhite85 said:


> I have a 95 silverado 2500 Longbed that can pull a dump trailer and a smaller chipper reasonably well. I am wondering, which would be better for my small company?
> 
> I dont mind pitchforking woodchips but the dump trailer would also be nice... and will hold more than my truck's 8ft bed with plywood sides up to the top of the cab. I love the ease of clean up with having a chipper but how much volume does chipping wood actually save compared to me just crunching down branches in a trailer? It has been a while since I have used a chipper so I cant really remember. What kind of ratio do you think it would be? 2:1?
> 
> ...


----------



## capetrees (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking at your website and all the services you provide, I would think its time to bump up to a one ton dump body with a chip box and a chipper and reduce down to a smaller pickup to ride around in unless you can afford to keep the Silverado and then bump up to a one ton dump with chip box and chipper only. The pickup/trailer set up to me seems more work than needed. Staying small? Keep the Silverado, create a chip box on it and get the chipper. The truck, with a chip box on it, performs the task the trailer does. Bottom line for me would be to get the chipper and alter the truck.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 19, 2010)

TreeandLand said:


> Mike, that white chipper could be a really dangerous machine if it doesn't have feed wheels. A friend of mine bought an old chipper made before the introduction of feedwheels...and the damn thing rips a whole sappling out of your hands when you put it in..then chokes on it and dies if it's too much for it too handle. The thing is not safe. It also makes long uggly chips that aren't good for under swingsets or as mulch. The one in your pic looks like it might be from that time.



TL, I'm gonna disagree with you a little. But, in the long run I'd go with a newer disc chipper with feed wheels too. Most people nowadays don't know how to use the old "Chuck and Duck" chippers. You can't hand the brush to the chipper it will snatch your fingers off, you have to throw it. I used a 16" Asplundh drum for 20 years and they chip great. The reason the chips were long and stringy is the blades weren't adjusted correct. Sharp blades adjusted correctly make great chips.

Overall life and death safety, I've heard of a lot more deaths from going through a feed wheel chipper than a drum. If you get a hand caught in the feed wheel your gone. If you get a hand caught in a drum you can pull the stump back. I met a gut that worked for the county and the chipper was backed up to a burm and the chute was almost ground level. He was kicking brush in and slipped, lost his leg to the knee, but survived.

Now, after wasitng all this time and space, I'd get a newer chipper too. That one looks like it's seen the best of it's days. If you are patient and look for municiple and equipment auctions, especially in the fall, you can find small chippers for a good price, Joe.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2010)

I would say the ratio is at least 15:1 with a decent chipper which would make the jobs so much easier I think. The whisper chipper do not chip as small as others.
The dump trailer in the picture doesn't even look high enough off the ground to dump properly, it may just a tilt bed they are calling a dump trailer though I dunno.
A Loadhandler, as mentioned a lot, will help to clear out the truck. Your truck can handle a little weight.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 19, 2010)

robertjinnes said:


> SQUAD143 is tandem towing legal in Canada? In the USA, generically, it is legal for low speed farm equipment but not for highway equipment unless it is a tractor trailer rig with trailer brakes. I would love to tow tandem but just can't get away with it.



I don't know if it is in other provinces, but in Ontario, yes it is. Depending on your license. I have a DZ (basically allowed to operate any truck or motor vehicle combination exceeding 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg. air brake endorsement as well). With a G license (Any car, van or small truck or combination of vehicle and towed vehicle up to 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg.) 

The max. length of the rig cannot exceed (I believe) 75feet.

When doing research on if it was allowed (with the license I had) I found it was kind of a grey area (double trailers), however 9 out of the 10 enforcement officers I spoke with said its ok. When I pointed out to the 1 guy who would question it, I informed him that a chipper (in Ontario) is considered "towable equipment" and therefore, not a trailer he said that its allowable. -go figure.

I imagine each state has it's own laws. From what I've read on other sites, some states allow it. Check your state, check for loopholes (towable equipment, etc.).


----------



## squad143 (Apr 19, 2010)

TreeandLand said:


> Squad143, that setup of the dump trailer pulling the chipper must be hard to back up- is it? Have you ever triead winching the chipper up into the trailer and then unloading it when you get to the job site? Of course this means going back to get your chipper when the dump tr. is full. I have pondered this before, so it was interesting to see your setup.



I would not ever dream of backing it up.  
I have a hitch mounted to the front of the truck and when I get to a job where I would have to back the whole rig in, I unhook the chipper, connect it to the front of the truck, move it to where it needs to be then spin the trailer back up to the chipper. sounds like a lot of work, but usually only takes five minutes.

I only pull this "train" on about 5% of my jobs. Most work, I leave the wood and chip into the bush.

The only time the chipper goes into the trailer is when I store it in the garage for the winter. 

My skid steer is occasionally in the dump, when towing this setup.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 19, 2010)

Buy the biggest deck-over dump trailer you can afford, buy a gooseneck if you can. A gooseneck deck-over dump @ 12K pounds CGVW would be perfect.
I say deck-over, because most allow for the removal of the sides, making it a flatbed. Handy for wide loads, small sheds, etc. I say gooseneck because they are 3x as manuverable as a bumper pull, and they allow you to haul more payload. They tend to be cheaper, used, than a same sized bumper-pull.






The dump is multi-use, brush, gravel, firewood, cars, junk, stone, mulch, equipment....

The chipper does one thing, and one thing only.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel like my chipper makes me money and my dump trailers make my life easier. So I would buy a chipper first and let it buy your dump trailer. I've had four dump trailers and still have two of them (just sold one and replaced it with a dump truck.) Get a dump trailer that is high, has a high dump angle, and has minimal body past the pivot point.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think I will get a chipper first and maybe a load handler. That chipper on craigslist, however, is already sold, which might be a good thing as I want to keep all my limbs. 

I love the pic of the truck with dump trailer and chipper in tandem. I will definitely consider that (if it is even legal in California) because I would hate to pay for the insurance and fuel for a dump truck. I also would hate to sell my 2500. I love that thing. It's got a hydraulic lift and a sweet ladder rack- and 270,000 miles and going strong! It's gas though and I am lucky if I get 10 mpg. But it does run great.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 20, 2010)

squad143 said:


> Here is what I'm running right now. 6x12 dump trailer with 4 foot sides and a Bandit 65xl chipper. I'm pulling them with a 2001 Dodge 2500 diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whoa! Wait! Really? That's a new one to me.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 20, 2010)

mikewhite85 said:


> Thanks guys. I think I will get a chipper first and maybe a load handler. That chipper on craigslist, however, is already sold, which might be a good thing as I want to keep all my limbs.
> 
> I love the pic of the truck with dump trailer and chipper in tandem. I will definitely consider that (if it is even legal in California) because I would hate to pay for the insurance and fuel for a dump truck. I also would hate to sell my 2500. I love that thing. It's got a hydraulic lift and a sweet ladder rack- and 270,000 miles and going strong! It's gas though and I am lucky if I get 10 mpg. But it does run great.



I have always been under the impression that it was soo much more expensive to insure a dump truck than a pickup. I just got a dump truck and it it was the same $ to insure my pickup or the dump truck on a commercial liability policy.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 20, 2010)

CUCV said:


> I have always been under the impression that it was soo much more expensive to insure a dump truck than a pickup. I just got a dump truck and it it was the same $ to insure my pickup or the dump truck on a commercial liability policy.



Right now I pay 1100 a year for my commercial policy on my pickup. An f350 dump is over 10k gross weight so it would be about 500 bucks more... or so my insurance company says. 1600 isnt bad, especially considering I have friends who pay that much for their private auto policies. It's just a matter of paying for 2 policies at once that I am not a fan of. I would totally love a dump though. I found an 87 f350 diesel 12' stakebed dump with a hydraulic lift in surprisingly good condition for 2 grand. I am considering it.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://equipment.treetrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=6243

What do you think of this one?


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 21, 2010)

God-D-amn them hand biter whisper chippers to hell. I've chipped many a load of chips with them, and if I NEVER use one again, it'll be too soon.

But that's an OK deal, if it starts, runs, and chips like it should.

But, food for thought, there's a Morbark 12" self feed disc chipper in the local paper here for $3500. Good deals are out there.

Don't jump on the first one, or even the second one you see. Those whisper chippers are not hard to find for $2000..

A self feed disc chipper is to a whisper chipper what a Mini-Mac is to a 576XP Husky. 2 or 3 (or 4) men can drag an entire 12" hardwood up and feed the whole thing into it, and it'll eat it. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 24, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> Buy the biggest deck-over dump trailer you can afford, buy a gooseneck if you can. A gooseneck deck-over dump @ 12K pounds CGVW would be perfect.
> I say deck-over, because most allow for the removal of the sides, making it a flatbed. Handy for wide loads, small sheds, etc. I say gooseneck because they are 3x as manuverable as a bumper pull, and they allow you to haul more payload. They tend to be cheaper, used, than a same sized bumper-pull.



I have a different opinion: I won't buy a goose-neck trailer because it deprives you of the use of the truck bed. If you are towing a 12k rated trailer, you need a 12K rated truck. Those goose-necks are for putting more load on a smaller truck than it should properly carry. The frame of a 12k goose-neck trailer is usually lighter and weaker than a similar capacity 12k pintle hitch trailer, due to the inherent differences in design. This also makes goose-neck trailers less expensive to purchase.

Regarding maneuverability: A goose-neck is NOT more maneuverable. It has a slower turn response while backing, although it does allow sharper turns when jackknifed. In general, a goose-neck requires more room to back into an area, and often cannot follow a narrow path because it won't turn quick enough. A conventional trailer takes a bit more operator skill to use.

If you really need to haul 12K, get a real truck and put a pintle hitch on it. Even a common one-ton truck with a dumping flatbed will haul a pintle hitch trailer with no problem. 

Then you can use your trailer AND the truck bed to haul material or equipment.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/

Is this place near you?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 28, 2010)

squad143 said:


> I don't know if it is in other provinces, but in Ontario, yes it is. Depending on your license. I have a DZ (basically allowed to operate any truck or motor vehicle combination exceeding 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg. air brake endorsement as well). With a G license (Any car, van or small truck or combination of vehicle and towed vehicle up to 11,000 kg provided the towed vehicle is not over 4,600 kg.)
> 
> The max. length of the rig cannot exceed (I believe) 75feet.
> 
> ...



Correct re: chipper.

Re: tandam trailers.. just checked out myself. Legal if you have everything licensed as commercial vehicle (not legal for non-commercial vehicles).. MTO just told me that today and showed me where on their website to go and confirm -- which I did and they were correct.


----------

